
Show HN: Computer Vision Boilerplate (CVB) - goodmattg
https://github.com/pennpolygons/cv-boilerplate
======
goodmattg
Hi HN, we want to present open-source boilerplate for computer vision
research! The goal of this project is to provide a lightweight boilerplate
repository that researchers, Ph.D. students, or generally curious individuals
can clone to kick off their research.

Our main idea is that researchers waste too much time managing their projects
because tooling is hard to set up. We believe that project plumbing should
"just work in a sane way", so we set you up to do YAML configuration
management, logging to multiple modalities (image files, Visdom, log files,
stdout, etc.) with no changes.

Thanks to the UPenn Computer Vision Group and several individuals in GRASP for
their generous feedback.

Now get back to research!

-Mia & Matt

~~~
chris-clem
Hi,

great work! Have you heard of PyTorch Lightning
([https://github.com/PyTorchLightning/pytorch-
lightning](https://github.com/PyTorchLightning/pytorch-lightning)) and there
conference seed repo ([https://github.com/PyTorchLightning/pytorch-lightning-
confer...](https://github.com/PyTorchLightning/pytorch-lightning-conference-
seed))? Maybe it would make sense to join forces.

~~~
goodmattg
I've had PyTorch Lightning recommended before, and heard it works great! My
main concern is that it isn't officially supported, while Ignite is part of
PyTorch.

Ignite is still in alpha and needs to catch up, but I get the feeling that
PyTorch / FB will commit resources rather than folding in Lightning (unlike TF
did w/ Keras). The new releases are already promising (w.r.t. distributed
training).

Always looking to collaborate, and please lmk if anything above is incorrect.

